# Why the constant battle with the Feds?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/feds-efforts-block-sage-grouse-protection-backfire-34773252

I mean can't we try these plans out before the states end up getting a listing because they couldn't use decent plans by the BLM and FS? They're shooting themselves in the foot at this point and if the sage grouse gets listed it will be by the states doings. No currently active mines are being closed, grazing is not in any danger, oil and gas will continue with wiser policies and hunting and recreation will be unaffected. Use these **** plans and stop playing politics with the Feds, there's more important things to do than fight.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The Government suing the Government and we get to sit back and pay for it all.

Re-open the sage grouse listing and hope for a better outcome or live with what you have received.

Good thing, I got a few sage hens this year - because they could turn ugly.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It's like the wolf thing or the Utah wilderness thing. It isn't about finding solutions. It is about perpetuating your organization with the fight. If SUWA got their way and actually got the wilderness they want in Utah, they'd either go away, or say it isn't enough. And I'm guessing they wouldn't go away. Same thing with the wolves. When the pack numbers hit the population objectives that the wolf organizations agreed to, they said it wasn't enough. Why? Because then the fight goes away, and they have no more need to exist. So they continued to fight, even when wolf numbers were triple the original objectives. And now that they are delisted in Idaho and Montana, the wolf groups have even more to fight for. 

It is just the same thing we see in every political battle in the country. If you agree with the other guy, there isn't anyone to disagree with. When you define your existence by the fight, you aren't happy without it. Which is why you see old boxers still in the ring, or old QBs still trying to play, or organizations trying to exist when they have accomplished their objective. Seldom if ever, does anyone or anything just hang it up and say "Well, we did it. Good job." and move on.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Well put Gary.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Amen brother!


----------

